# Sub for VA storm



## SVA_Concrete (Feb 4, 2010)

New to the Site, just found on google, so Hello to all.

I am a concrete contractor here in Hampton Roads, and I have cleared snow every storm here since I was 10 or so.

Just worked the storm that hit us last weekend, and it looks like this storm is going to skirt north, so I am looking to work this weekend and next week. Have a Compact Track Loader (Takehuchi TL130) or a Kubota Tractor, whatever suites your needs better. I am fast and very effective on both as I use them to fine grade slabs all year.

With the wet ground we cant do concrete and I cant stand sitting around. I hold a Virginia contractors license, and have GL and WC insurance.

call or email 757-310-1753 [email protected]


----------



## SVA_Concrete (Feb 4, 2010)

ready to roll to Richmond or further north if needed. 

We also have a 24" snow blower, works good on sidewalks, and we are happy to be a sidewalk grunts. Ive got 750 lbs or so of calcium/mag blend, and we can bring more.


----------



## SVA_Concrete (Feb 4, 2010)

We are in manassas now, ready to work.

I have one tracor, one snowblower and 2 guys on shovels. 

call 757-310-1753


----------

